# Is this plant safe to put with my Rose Hair tarantula?



## emarie (May 26, 2019)

Hoping for an Id on the plant and is it safe to put it in the tank with my t?


----------



## Vanisher (May 26, 2019)

Yes but it is not sutible! Succulents tend to need much light and periodicly much water! In a G rosea tank, no plants are sutible! A sutible plant in tarantulatanks are Epipremnum sp, but those need some moisture! And are sutible in other tanks than the tanks than the tank that are sutible for a G rosea

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (May 26, 2019)

I agree...with as dry as a rose hair is kept, its not really suitable for plant life.


----------



## Polenth (May 26, 2019)

As an aside to the question asked, water the plants. The second plant should have firm leaves with no wrinkles. Succulents don't like being in a swamp, but they do need some water and humidity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vanisher (May 27, 2019)

I have been keeping cactus and other succulents since i was a child. People have a misunderstanding about those plants, thinking they need littke water! This is wrong! There are dessert living spricies that can go very long without water. They are surviving on the water that they have reservoired in itself. But in nature theur rootsystems are stretching long way down in the ground, reatching moist soil! In a tiny pot in the window they need MUCH MORE water and way more often! One cannot compare nature with a enclosure in the livingroom! Sure, succulents are living alongside tarantulas in the north american dessert, but a rarantula enclosure and the wild are 2 totally diffrent things!
The OP:s succulent in the picture need more water than say a Cereus or an Echinocactus sp which are typically from dry areas!
And talk about sunlight! Succulents in general are light loving plants needing lots of light. Pure dessert living speicies like a Echinocactus need direct sunligt! There are epifhytic rainforrest speicies like Selenicereus that like shade. But in general cactus and succulents need water and sunlight! Thry are totally unsutible in terrariums for tarantulas!
If yiu want to have plants in a tarantula tank, keep a Epipremnum in a tank that are kept moist, like a G albo, Haplo ir Theraphosa!
Keep the succulents in the window! Muxing succulents and tarantulas are not a great idea!
Goid luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## velvetundergrowth (May 27, 2019)

Those are _*Echevaria derenbergii*_ and _*Crassula ovata*_.

Both are succulents that require direct sunlight to thrive. While they appreciate arid climates, they will need more water than your average cactus and certainly more that is advised for G. rosea. I would probably omit them and go for some synthetic ones.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JonnyTorch (Dec 16, 2020)

I've been keeping my G. Rosea for about 5 years now. Had "her" since she was a little bigger than the pink head of an eraser from a reputable breeder. Anyway, I would agree to Vanisher and Cold Blood, however it's not always a bad idea to wet a little bit of moisture in the substrate once a week or so with/around/near the water dish. That being said.. it does rain in nature.. seldom. And with what I've said, a Tillandsia would be nicely situated on a piece of wood somewhere if you misted it with a spray bottle every few days, it should be fine. I'd sure like to hear others opinion on this, however.


----------



## JonnyTorch (Dec 16, 2020)

Forgot to say it's worth mentioning this is usually only valid on a new tank setup, so glue can dry if you're glueing any Tillandsia with a dab to place it on the wood, or in the enclosure by the rocks. Never use any adhesive or glue while an animal is in there. If its a new setup, this could work if there is adequate time for the cement/adhesive to dry in place. Now the Tillandsia would be good. If you already have a setup, I'd consider a pothos, or something that you don't really have to water often. I've had pothos that I rarely watered for YEARS, and it was still green and kicking, however the growth was stunted. Maybe that stunted growth wouldn't be bad in an enclosure. But overall, the area for a G. Rosea is dry, desert. But it does rain in the desert, very seldom, and when it does, plants grow from it.


----------

